# raponcelli



## lara70

Salve! 
Mi potete dire che significa 'raponcelli'? (da un libro toscano di ricette del Trecento).
Grazie!


----------



## bubu7

Ciao, *lara70*. 
Secondo il _Gradit_ è un termine toscano per _tubero_.


----------



## SunDraw

bubu7 said:


> Ciao, *lara70*.
> Secondo il _Gradit_ è un termine toscano per _tubero_.


Quali_ tuberi_ erano mai utilizzati nel Medioevo? 
(patate e topinambur, in primis, vennero dall'America).

Secondo me, in assenza di altri riscontri, si candidano piuttosto: rapa e navone da una parte (i vari _napus_) e rafano, ramolaccio, ravanello dall'altra (i vari _raphanus_).
Escluderei raperonzolo e ravizzone perché se ne fa uso piuttosto delle parti aeree.

A questo punto esaminerei il contesto: la ricetta...
ove i nostri raponcelli concorressero come qualcosa di corposo e tipicamente cotto (rape...) o di saporoso e tipicamente crudo (rafani)...


----------



## saltapicchio

Con google ho trovato 4 riferimenti (di cui uno a questo forum), sicuramente la ricetta è questa:

_De' raponcelli. 
Togli raponcelli, bene bulliti in acqua, e poni a soffriggere con
oglio, cipolla e sale; e quando sono cotti et apparecchiati, mettivi 
spezie in scudelle. _

_Altramente. Togli raponcelli, ovvero paperdelli con olio e sale e
cascio grattato e ova dibattute; e giongevi su cascio e ova perdute, 
nel dì del sabbato._ 

Non si spiega cosa siano esattamente questi raponcelli, non dovrebbero però essere rape, in quanto sullo stesso testo c'è una ricetta apposita e vengono citate chiaramente.


----------



## giusyna

Ciao ho trovato questa fonte: il raponcello e una pianta selvatica detta anche rapastrello
Dovrebbe essere un ravanello selvatico


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> Quali_ tuberi_ erano mai utilizzati nel Medioevo?
> (patate e topinambur, in primis, vennero dall'America).


 
Non penserai che i nostri antenati dovettero aspettare la scoperta dell'America per utilizzare i tuberi?

Chi meglio di te può svolgere una ricerca sull'argomento?
Ci comunicherai i risultati in un'apposita discussione intitolata _Tuberi medioevali_. 



SunDraw said:


> Secondo me, in assenza di altri riscontri, si candidano piuttosto: rapa...


Anche _rapa_, certo: la prima accezione del _Gradit_ che m'era sfuggita  (ma questa è una ricerca che andrebbe proseguita sul Battaglia...).

Aggiungo la definizione del _Treccani_:


> *rapo* s. m. [der. di _rapa_¹]. – *1*. Sinon. region. di _rapa_¹ e di _tubero_; lo stesso sign. ha anche in dim. _raponcèllo_. *2*. ant. Raperonzolo.


----------



## SunDraw

giusyna said:


> Ciao ho trovato questa fonte: il raponcello e una pianta selvatica detta anche rapastrello
> Dovrebbe essere un ravanello selvatico


Abbi pazienza, ma quella fonte (lessico "tuscio" del XVI sec) non dice altro che l'inverso :
rapastrèllo (s) – Pianta selvatica del raponcello.
cioè noto il raponcello, il rapastrello ne sarebbe una versione selvatica.

Il mistero sul raponcello, per chi non ha antenati in Toscana e alto Lazio, resta.
(Rientrerebbe tra le mie ipotesi anche il raperonzolo: ho trovato notizia dell'uso culinario anche delle radici).


bubu7 said:


> ... _Tuberi medioevali_.  ...


Ah la mia povera biblioteca, lontana dagli occhi lontana dal cuore. Ma ok, mai dire mai...


----------



## bubu7

lara70 said:


> Salve!
> Mi potete dire che significa 'raponcelli'? (da un libro toscano di ricette del Trecento).
> Grazie!


 
Ciao, *lara70*. 
Ti dispiace riportarci una parte del brano da cui hai tratto il termine? Ci potrebbe essere utile per darti una risposta contestualizzata.


----------



## lara70

Salve! Il brano è quello trascritto dal Saltapicchio:

"_De' raponcelli. 
Togli raponcelli, bene bulliti in acqua, e poni a soffriggere con
oglio, cipolla e sale; e quando sono cotti et apparecchiati, mettivi 
spezie in scudelle."_


----------



## bubu7

Grazie. 
Forse tra qualche giorno riesco a darti una risposta.


----------



## SunDraw

Farei rientrare tra le ipotesi anche i broccoli e le cime di rapa.


----------



## bubu7

Ecco la risposta contestualizzata tratta dal Battaglia. 

Stiamo parlando di una ricetta tratta dal _Libro della cocina_ di un Anonimo toscano del XIV sec.



> _Raponcello_ [in questo caso] è un sinonimo antico per _raperonzolo_ pianta bienne, della famiglia Campanulacee (_Campanula rapunculus_), che ha radice carnosa simile a una piccola rapa [...]; è spontanea e anche coltivata come ortaggio, essendone apprezzata la radice e le giovani foglie per la preparazione di insalate.


(_Grande dizionario della lingua italiana_ di Salvatore Battaglia, sotto le voci _raponcèllo _e _raperónzolo_)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Dove vivo io, quella pianticella là si chiama raponzolo.


----------



## bubu7

Angel.Aura said:


> Dove vivo io, quella pianticella là si chiama raponzolo.


È un sinonimo: _raponzolo_. Altro sinonimo, però obsoleto, è _raponzo_ (Gradit).


----------



## SunDraw

bubu7 said:


> _Raponcello_ [in questo caso] è un sinonimo antico per _raperonzolo_ pianta bienne, della famiglia Campanulacee (_Campanula rapunculus_) (Salvatore Battaglia)


Soluzione convincente!

Raperonzolo... mmh qualcosa d'altri tempi, ah sì, di ...fiaba.
http://www.grimmstories.com/language.php?grimm=012&l=it&r=de
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapunzel

Raperonzolo oh Raperonzolo,
Gettami i tuoi capelli di spenzolo!
(mia traduzione...)

La fiaba, quasi un mito, codificata dai linguisti Grimm nel primo 800 con così tanti elementi delicatamente intrecciati (sic) con quell'umile pianticella:
fare figli, la Natura misteriosa doviziosa pericolosa, sapere e tecnica e selvatichezza, la proprietà (materiale e intellettuale), gelosia, dialoghi, infanzia asessuata e intraprendenza sessuale successiva (o "le donne i cavalier gli affanni e gli agi", per dirla meno etologicamente), il paese guasto, simmetria... a ritrovarsi la strega "matrigna" in luogo della sposa il principe finisce edipicamente accecato...

Cui la contemporaneità viene a offrire la propria rielaborazione nella versione pupazzata _barbie_zzata della Disney...
...che a me invece sarebbe bastata quella della _vox interretis_: Raperonzolo, Raperonzolo, calami giù le tue extension!

Solo un dubbio residuo: Raperonzolo nella torre si sentiva prigioniera?


----------



## lara70

Anch'io ho pensato alla Rapunzel della fiaba...
Grazie a tutti!


----------

